# which plants??



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone knows of a plant that if you get it in a little bunch it will eventually grow into a really big bunch...
and that is easy to grow..


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Java moss is the only one I know of off the top of my head, although I'm not too experienced with live plants.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

java fern takes a while in low light, but it propagates along a runner like a spider plant. So you end up with a line of plants. Swords can grow from a single leaf with a root into a big bunch of leaves with a common center, but they need more light. Java moss will fill an entire tank with a dark green tangle..


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

ill try the swords maybe.
Thanks!


----------

